# Can't Decide which of the two Puppies I want!!!



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

OK i can't decide which puppy I want from Quenn x Izzy litter. The Parent's are Black and Red and that's exactly what I want. The problem is choosing which puppy. One is almost all black at 4 weeks old (which are the color Black/Red suppose to be when puppy) then the other one is in lighter color on the face/head/chest area with black body and also he seems fluffier. I'm not interested in long coated shepherd, is there a possibility that the fluffier puppy will end up long coated, even if the parents are not. I'm wanting the fluffier one because the breeder said he will have a bigger head and chest when he grows up, but I'm concerned if he becomes long coated and he doesn't turn to Black and Red as I wanted. The other puppy is almost the exact look what a Black Red would look like when their puppies and breeder says they both weight the same so I'm in a dilemma. Here's the pics of the two pups and parents. Hope someone can give me any idea how the fluffy one would end up looking. If he ends up looking like one of his parents, I would be happy if not then maybe I should go for the darker puppy? they're both so cute! help!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think the breeder should be evaluating the puppys' personalities and letting you have whatever one fits you the best.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> I think the breeder should be evaluating the puppys' personalities and letting you have whatever one fits you the best.


Ditto. While looks are certainly a consideration I have when I pick a puppy, of more importance is the personality of the pup. The best looking pup in the litter could be timid or fearful, or on the opposite end dominant, hyper, and pushy. 

I would rather have a pup that could've had a bigger head or been a little redder but was a perfect match for my family than a gorgeous pup that causes me nothing but grief.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> I think the breeder should be evaluating the puppys' personalities and letting you have whatever one fits you the best.


agreed

You have every right to pick for coat/color but color is a teeny tiny aspect of picking a puppy. You want a puppy that fits your lifestyle.


----------



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

yes thanks for the response...maybe i SHOULD have added the fact that the breeder already spoke to me about the puppies personality. In fact with the personality describe about them fits the lifestyle I have. Now it narrows down to this litter to these 2 pups....


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

In that case I like the 2nd puppy better. I prefer a darker dog.


----------



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks JKlatksy for your opinion. Do you think the first puppy will end up having a silver/white chest as shown on him now. It's so hard to tell when they're still puppies.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't really say for sure, since all of my experience has been with sables. Although looking at Mom and Dad, both show some bright points on their thighs and Dad has some pretty light colored feet. So I would imagine that it's a distinct possibility that the lighter puppy could have those lighter points to his coloration. However I know that with white spots, they often fade as the dog gets older...

Like I said it's hard to say.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Both puppies will lighten as they mature. The second pup will be a bit darker as an adult, but looking at the photo I suspect that second, darker pup is a long coat.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Out of curisoity Chris, why would you think that the 2nd pup would be a coat when it's the 1st pup who looks fluffier?


----------



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

yes Chris I'm a little confuse why you would think that the darker pup will be longer coated when the lighter pup is more fluffier? how long will the coat be? like the Long coated GSD?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

IMO the darker puppy is adorable, but I like the dark GSD's, but you cant go based on looks, personality is a big deal.








(darker puppy, darker puppy)


----------



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

if the lighter one ends up like those long hair GSD then I will have to pass on him

here's more pics...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Cough, Cough*
(darker puppy)


----------



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

yes laren616, I agree. personality is very important. from the breeder, he says both of the puppies are playful and relaxed, alert and came from VA lines parents. my wife and i are outdoor adventurous here in AK and always out and about during the summer so we're hoping to have a GSD that is very active. the breeder is all the way in s. cali and i'm in alaska so I won't be able to actually see both of them in person to decide.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the darker pup too. ;-)


----------



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

lol Laren616.... so far 2 points for the darker pup, considering both votes own darker GSD. heheh

im hoping for Black/RED GSD and my best bet will be darker pup? yeah?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

OBANA said:


> yes Chris I'm a little confuse why you would think that the darker pup will be longer coated when the lighter pup is more fluffier? how long will the coat be? like the Long coated GSD?


The lighter pup is fluffier due to a more open coat. But the darker one shows the telltale signs of being a long coat, based on what I've seen with a few longcoat pups in our litters. The silky, almost curly/wavy fur on the neck and shoulders and down the front legs and on the ears, much longer hair on the feet and between the toes, and a face that has a bit if a schnauzer look to it, with the hair almost parting on the forehead. Long coat pups of that age aren't necessarily fluffy, at least mine have not been, but they do have a different look to them and texture and pattern to the hair in their coat. Long coat pups of this age tend to have hair lying closer to the body, not particularly fluffy. The fluff comes in a couple weeks. Around 6-7 weeks old they go "poof!"

Just wanted to add: I'm certainly not positive that pup is a coat, but I do have a suspicion. More, and larger photos may help, but either way it will be very obvious which, if either, is a long coat by the time they are ready to go home in a few more weeks.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

May I suggest a compromise? Get both puppies, keep whichever one you decide you want, and I'll take the other one off your hands. 

Jelpy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It'll be a beautiful dark black/red puppy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelpy

No way, that dark puppy is all mine!! Hahahaha


----------



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

i wish it was that easy to keep 2 puppies at the same time. It's not recommended to raise two puppies at the same anyways.


----------



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Chris. when you say long coat, you mean like the same length coat as his parents? or longer?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I mean a long coat. The parents are stock coats, though somewhat plushy ones.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

There too young to know for sure, you can ask the breeder if this pair ever had a LC before? It might not be a true LC but a shorter version of it.


----------



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

The breeder predicted the lighter head will have the fur of his dad while the darker pup will have the mom's fur. He said the dad has a longer fur than the mom. Is this why the two pups are not alike cuz they both have gene from different parents?


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

I personally don't think either one is LC, just going by my sisters shepherd she use to have....She was a gorgeous coaty. I don't know how you are gonna choose...Good luck i think they are both beautiful.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GSDElsa said:


> I think the breeder should be evaluating the puppys' personalities and letting you have whatever one fits you the best.


I also agree with this. 

Though I definitely prefer a certain color (right now I'm loving the dark sables) I realize that it's even more important that I chose a great breeder who can evaluate the litters from their past experience, and then use that to make the best match with my background/skills/abilities.

As in it's all well and good that I prefer a dark sable, but if I pick the only sable in the litter and it turns out to be a completely laid back couch potato, that wouldn't really but what I wanted for my next agility dog....

Course I help slant the 'look' I like by going with a breeder that may have lots of sables in their lines, but the truth is if the best puppy in the litter ended up being an all black one, I know enough to rely on the breeders choice. Heck, that's what I'm paying for! THEIR experience in breeding to get the best dog for me!


----------

